# Ethylamine hcl to Methylamine hcl



## chinacat (Feb 9, 2022)

Does anyone have a more detailed method for converting ethylamine to methylamine?


----------



## beetlebb (Mar 17, 2022)

Removing CH3- would be considered outside of the feasible scope. Better to make methylamine from more easily obtainable chemicals. Here is a link

https://chemforum.info/index.php?threads/methylamine-hydrochloride-synthesis-large-scale.617/


----------

